# how to download nds rom on this site



## meko1495 (Jul 25, 2008)

i really wanna know how to do this because it always find some good roms on this site on disscusion and then some people say i am downloading it right now and i checked to download diddy kong racing but couldn't download it so someone please help me


----------



## fischju (Jul 25, 2008)

When you registered, you had to enter some text at the bottom. Do you remember what that said?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

lol
check the rules
this site does not allow links to roms


----------



## xJonny (Jul 25, 2008)

Here you go: Link

Read the *"Warez" & ROMs* part.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 25, 2008)

INB4LOCK!

Epic facepalm. Read the rules.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2008)

wow....

GBAtemp.net does not host illegal files... just use google...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder why so many people still won't get that *there are no roms on this site.*


----------



## DarkSpace (Jul 25, 2008)

The staff should make a random quiz that changes questions to test on whether newcomers read the rules, right after their first login.

No roms are on this website


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 25, 2008)

You have to go through a long list of trials and suffering in order to even get to the page.  But yeah, I downloaded a Nintendo DS from the site and I've never been happier!  I have about another month and a half until I can download a quad-core processor though, so wish me luck.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 25, 2008)

there in the download section. just keep looking. it may seem like nothings there but trust me you'll find it after the first hour.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 25, 2008)

NO no no no no.































Maybe?


























No


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

Or you could "donate" $50 to the moderators.
Usually yuo have to be a member with more than 100 posts to get to the downlaods


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 25, 2008)

"WHY CANT A REGISTER?!?!"


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 25, 2008)

When you registered, you had to type in "There are no roms on GBAtemp". Which part wasn't clear?

*TOPIC CLOSED*


----------

